# any luck with notification bar toggles on jelly bean?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

any luck with notification bar toggles on jelly bean?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

power controls in play store. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.painless.pc&feature=nav_result#?t=W10.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> power controls in play store. https://play.google....v_result#?t=W10.


^^^ Thats what I'm using as well. Works fine


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

Its my understanding that these won't come baked in the roms until source is released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

murdocthc said:


> Its my understanding that these won't come baked in the roms until source is released.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not necessarily true.....we had notification toggles on 4.0.4 Roms before source hit...but yes, most likely the devas are going to wait until JB source drops to start really tearing into the system....and I can't wait


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> power controls in play store. https://play.google....v_result#?t=W10.


Can it actually toggle LTE or does it just take you to the data settings menu?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> Can it actually toggle LTE or does it just take you to the data settings menu?


Settings menu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

